# Can I drive using my Indian Licence whilst holding AUS Learner Licence



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Need some inputs from you on the below question. Thanks in advance!!

1. I have recently got my AUS PR ( less than 2 weeks old grant ) and got my AUS Learner's licence today.

2. Now I have Indian licence which is 4 yrs old and also since I passed my DKT , also got my LL from NSW RTA.

Can I use my Indian licence to still drive a car in sydney since it is still less than 3 months from the date of PR grant or am I on learner's licence and cant drive without a permanent licence holder assisting me?

Any inputs appreciated !!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Why haven't you applied for direct international licence transfer?

Going through L plate and P plate will take about an year to get the final licence.


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Well Maddy, I am in sydney since 2 yrs and I wasn't sure of the process of applying for International licence..

And in this case, I dont have go through the process or P1 and P2 since I hold indian licence for more than 3 yrs .

You simply have to pass Driver Knowledge Test ( DKT ) and then practical driving test the next day to get your full licence..

Hence, my question ... ? Any updates?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Are you sure you have learner's licence? Because when you transfer your international licence you won't get a learner's licence. It will be temp driving permit in NSW and you will have fixed time to pass the driving test to get the full licence.

The following is clearly stated in the website (http://www.rta.nsw.gov.au/licensing/downloads/gid_english.pdf)

You must declare your overseas licence (and any other licences that you may hold) in the licence application form and prove the length of time you have held it to help determine the type of NSW licence for which you are eligible. *If you do not provide acceptable confirmation of your overseas licence details, you will be issued with a NSW learner licence (with log book) or provisional licence.*


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

MaddyOZ said:


> Are you sure you have learner's licence? Because when you transfer your international licence you won't get a learner's licence. It will be temp driving permit in NSW and you will have fixed time to pass the driving test to get the full licence.
> 
> The following is clearly stated in the website (http://www.rta.nsw.gov.au/licensing/downloads/gid_english.pdf)
> 
> You must declare your overseas licence (and any other licences that you may hold) in the licence application form and prove the length of time you have held it to help determine the type of NSW licence for which you are eligible. *If you do not provide acceptable confirmation of your overseas licence details, you will be issued with a NSW learner licence (with log book) or provisional licence.*


Maddy, thanks for the link. I dont hold International licence, its just indian driving licence however its 4 yrs old. Today I have been issued with AUS Learner's licence the moment I passed DKT and was told that I can give my practical driving test any time to get the AUS perm licence. There is no need of P1 and P2 in my case.

Are we on the same track? Now that I have both Indian and AUS LL, can I use ( for time being ), my indian licence to drive cars ? < My actual question ?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm not sure how it can be a learner's licence still...

Nevertheless... Are there any conditions attached to the temp learner's licence you have got?

Like carrying an L Plate and alcohol limit should be 0 etc (Similar to L Platers). If not, then you can still drive and use your indian licence for the first three months after your entry to the country as a PR holder.


----------



## smiles (May 15, 2013)

Yes, there are the common conditions like 4 L plates to be attached to the vehicle, zero BAC.

All these days, we were in the impression that:
1. If we dont hold any licence from Overseas, we need to go by the entire process of LL, P1, P2 and then PL

2. If we hold overseas licence for more than 3 yrs, then we still need to give DKT, get the LL, then directly give ur practical test, and get ur PL

Is it not the case anymore ?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

smiles said:


> Yes, there are the common conditions like 4 L plates to be attached to the vehicle, zero BAC.
> 
> All these days, we were in the impression that:
> 1. If we dont hold any licence from Overseas, we need to go by the entire process of LL, P1, P2 and then PL
> ...


Well.... Your understanding is not right here with the process. You will never be given L plate learners licence if you convert your international licence ( India licence) to Australia.

When you give your India licence to the RTA they will verify if the shown licence is genuine. This they do based on the reference book that they have which will have a picture of international licence country wise. For example Karnataka, Andhra Pradesh state licence will have microchip in it (Reference picture would exists in the book that they have) and it will be accepted directly as a genuine one. However if you have a licence without a microchip like Tamilnadu state (No reference exists in the book from what i have heard) then you have to produce a certificate of genuiness from the licensing authority in the state RTO where you have obtained the licence.

Once this is complete you will be given temp drivers permit without any conditions (like L, P1,P2 plates) attached. You will have to then clear the written and practical tests to get the full licence.

Cheers.


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey Smiles, 

I have got my Learners Computer Test and Hazard test done and I am issued with a Learners Permit. Now this is just a paper permit showing a client no. and its validity is for 12 months.
My next step is to pass the Driving test and be issued with a FULL AUSTRALIAN Driving License since I have my Indian License for the last 7 years. The requirement however is a minimum 5 years of driving with a Indian License to obtain a Full Victorian Drivers License after passing the test.

This rule is for the Victorian State. I am not sure about NSW but it should not be much different. 

So coming back to your question , (and again this is VicRoads rules, pls check with your state rules,) You CANNOT drive using an Indian License if you have been issued with a Learners Permit ( A card) as this will cease your eligibility to drive using an Overseas License.
However, If you DO NOT have a Learners Permit and just have a Paper which has a Client ID or something , you can still use your Overseas License.
Again, Please check if this is true with the NSW state too.


----------



## pdamuli (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Maddy,
I have driving license from Tamil Nadu.
1.Do i have to get the verification letter first before sitting for the theory test or can i produce it in a ny intermediate stages.
2.After getting the verification letter from RTO Tamil Nadu,Do i have to get it certified in the consulate?

Thanks
Harish


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

pdamuli said:


> Hi Maddy,
> I have driving license from Tamil Nadu.
> 1.Do i have to get the verification letter first before sitting for the theory test or can i produce it in a ny intermediate stages.
> 2.After getting the verification letter from RTO Tamil Nadu,Do i have to get it certified in the consulate?
> ...


If you get the genuinity certificate from the RTO and if it is English with rubber stamp on it.
Then that should suffice to get the temp driving permit and sit for written, practical tests.

Good luck.


----------

